# Sciatica anyone?



## Birdrussell (Nov 26, 2019)

Is anyone else dealing with this affliction? I've been to my general practitioner and a physical therapist. The physical therapist did something akin to acupuncture on me that seemed to help once. My general practitioner has me on flexaril and OTC pain relieves. I go to the gym regularly to do my pt and get hydro massages. I'm active otherwise, staying on my feet and moving as that's when the pain subsides a bit. Of course I blow an oz a week to manage my pain. 

So how are y'all dealing with your pain? How do you manage it without drugs or do you take drugs to deal with it? Is cannabis a big part of your larger pain management plan?


----------



## custodian7138 (Nov 26, 2019)

I was using acetaminophen, naproxen, & Norflex... replaced with sativa flower in the AM & indica flower in the PM.

Still using warm bath in the evening... heating pad as needed... & a cheap compression vest when lifting or doing yard work to help force good posture.

I now experience discomfort less than once a month, rather than several days a week... without the OTC meds.

The only downside has been the price of flower... Illinois home grow for med card holders becomes legal on Jan 1... I am prepping a closet grow to give it a try.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 26, 2019)

Yeah, it took some convincing to get my girlfriend to agree to letting me grow our medical cannabis, but once she saw what I could do she wanted to know how much more I could do with proper equipment. I got a couple of dirt cheap LED's and it was on after that. My first plant is in flower now and shes given me domain of the entier guest bedroom to pitch some grow tents. I also propagate in my closet.


----------



## Smoknkush_420 (Nov 26, 2019)

i suffer from sciatica pretty bad some days. usually will smoke a big bowl relax in the jacuzzi for a bit get the girlfriend to massage it out ya know. lol regular massage and cbd oil seems to keep it at bay.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 26, 2019)

You know, I've not given CBD an honest shake. What would an appropriate dose be?


----------



## Smoknkush_420 (Nov 26, 2019)

I couldnt tell ya tbh i take a full dropper or a couple bowls of high cbd bud every morn and before sleep. whatever that equals to probably more than i need


----------



## tslonige (Nov 26, 2019)

Birdrussell said:


> You know, I've not given CBD an honest shake. What would an appropriate dose be?


I have an implanted spine stim and was taking Hydrocodone and Tramadol for herniated disks. I started taking 1.5ml 2 times a day full spectrum 50ml CBD oil and have been off all painkillers since March 2019. It also got rid of my tennis elbow and knee pain which I had for the last year. Not everyone I guess has the same results but I had no clue either when I started. It took about 4 weeks of religious use to notice a difference though


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 26, 2019)

Weed and ice packs for me.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 26, 2019)

tslonige said:


> I have an implanted spine stim and was taking Hydrocodone and Tramadol for herniated disks. I started taking 1.5ml 2 times a day full spectrum 50ml CBD oil and have been off all painkillers since March 2019. It also got rid of my tennis elbow and knee pain which I had for the last year. Not everyone I guess has the same results but I had no clue either when I started. It took about 4 weeks of religious use to notice a difference though


Thanks for the input. I'll have to buy a vial of oil or something. So 1.5ml of 50mg x 2 daily. I'll give that a go.


----------



## tslonige (Nov 26, 2019)

Birdrussell said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll have to buy a vial of oil or something. So 1.5ml of 50mg x 2 daily. I'll give that a go.







__





Lazarus Naturals - Buy CBD Oil | Cannabidiol Oil | CBD Shop


Buy CBD Hemp Oil from Lazarus Naturals, a trusted and consciously crafted supplier of high quality CBD tinctures and CBD isolates. Our CBD is sourced from the finest industrial hemp. Our hemp- derived CBD extracts are made in-house, from plant to bottle.




www.lazarusnaturals.com


----------



## GBAUTO (Nov 26, 2019)

Sciatica is normally the result of nerve impingement coming out of the lumbar vertebrae. If that's the case, surgery is usually the only repair.


----------



## kingromano (Nov 27, 2019)

i had sp. ankylitys i had to deal with many nerve pain .. sciatic nerve pain also even if its not my most feared ..
dont dont surgery please pro .. or dont let medics inject your chemical substances in the nerves ..


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 27, 2019)

Yoga with the guidance of an instructor experienced in pain relief / body mechanics can be helpful.


----------



## kroc (Nov 27, 2019)

Working out my core helped. Sleep on your back if you dont already, and definitely look into yoga. There are a lot of good tutorials that take beginners into account on youtube. Also smoking that sweet sweet herb helps


----------



## Moldy (Nov 27, 2019)

I had lower back surgery 11 years ago, got 6 screws w/lifters, L-5 and S1. 3-4 month recovery on percocets. Got off of those using mass quantities of weed, been good ever since. I'm 70 now and still have some pain now and then but the weed helps and keeps me active in the garden. I still have a little nerve pain on one leg but it's minimal and I feel fortunate to be able to do stuff. I can only take Tylenol now but only a couple of them a month for this or that. 

The outcome for back surgery seems to be a mixed bag. I was lucky.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

if i'm on my feet for more than a couple of hours, my hip starts to hurt, and just keeps hurting more till i get off of it. if i drive more than an hour or so my hands start to get numb. i thought the two things weren't related, but doctor says they're both part of sciatica....getting old sucks ass. getting high helps, but the only thing that really works is not doing what ever it is that's causing it...and i don't know how to levitate


----------



## Trout2012 (Nov 27, 2019)

I eat buds for mine it worked well, so well I thought it was better! Got a better job lasted two weeks feet went numb. I have herniated discs though. Smoking helps but not like eating it.


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Dec 1, 2019)

I've read that compression on your spine can cause sciatica. And the compressive forces on your spine mostly done from your own tight muscles. Like tight, short glute or thigh muscles cranking down on your lower back. So you can relieve the sciatica by loosening up tight muscles.

Here are a couple vids about rolling around on a lacrosse ball (or tennis ball) to mash up and relax tight glutes.











Or the dense ropey stuff on the side of your thighs (IT band).











There are also breathing exercises to relax your back and engage your ab and pelvic floor muscles.






There are also exercises to improve posture and strengthen the muscles around your hips that support your spine. Here are 3 easy ones recommended by Dr Stuart McGill. He's an expert on backs, and has lots of info and books out there if you're interested.

https://youtu.be/0VKY_I8tYnw


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 20, 2019)

I originally wrote this post in the worst pain. I've been working on it using physical therapy and taking flexaril and motrin. I'm not a 100% yet but I've been feeling much better as of late. I've also been using an activated CBD tincture and of course I'm consuming cannabis in the evenings after work. Thanks as well to everyone who posted here. I got a ton of really good advice and information. 

Cheers,
-Bird


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 20, 2019)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> I've read that compression on your spine can cause sciatica. And the compressive forces on your spine mostly done from your own tight muscles. Like tight, short glute or thigh muscles cranking down on your lower back. So you can relieve the sciatica by loosening up tight muscles.
> 
> Here are a couple vids about rolling around on a lacrosse ball (or tennis ball) to mash up and relax tight glutes.
> 
> ...


All of this was really excellent . I do the foam roller at the gym but I'm about to buy a ball. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 20, 2019)

Stuart McGill, a great suggestion. He is a wealth of info on backs.


youraveragehorticulturist said:


> I've read that compression on your spine can cause sciatica. And the compressive forces on your spine mostly done from your own tight muscles. Like tight, short glute or thigh muscles cranking down on your lower back. So you can relieve the sciatica by loosening up tight muscles.
> 
> Here are a couple vids about rolling around on a lacrosse ball (or tennis ball) to mash up and relax tight glutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 21, 2019)

Birdrussell said:


> Is anyone else dealing with this affliction? I've been to my general practitioner and a physical therapist. The physical therapist did something akin to acupuncture on me that seemed to help once. My general practitioner has me on flexaril and OTC pain relieves. I go to the gym regularly to do my pt and get hydro massages. I'm active otherwise, staying on my feet and moving as that's when the pain subsides a bit. Of course I blow an oz a week to manage my pain.
> 
> So how are y'all dealing with your pain? How do you manage it without drugs or do you take drugs to deal with it? Is cannabis a big part of your larger pain management plan?


My wife has this issue. Every 6 months she has to go and have a spinal ablation done. It helps a lot with her issues.


----------

